

"Goofy Linux Book Sale".  DRM free Linux books on the cheap. - MisterLunduke
http://lunduke.com/2013/11/15/goofy-linux-book-sale/

======
MisterLunduke
Side note from the author: Posting this here as I know some folks that read
Hacker News wouldn't mind saving a few bucks on my books. Not meant as spam...
just don't want anyone to miss out on saving a few bucks. Feel free to ignore
if you don't like DRM free Linux books. :)

